# Whats the next step??



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey there just wondered if any one would be able to give me some ideas as to what the next step for us will be.  I have had all my hormone tests and scans etc and have just recently had the final screening bloods done, to egg share, which I know can take a while to come back. I just wondered what the next step after then was? Providing this last set of bloods comes back ok? 

Thanks in advance for any advice received! 

Big Hugs


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there Laura - I am also at that stage so I will be watching any replies closely.  Where are you based?


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi hun

clinics differ slightly in the way they do things... but i would say the next step would be once your results come back (or maybe a week b4 they r due) you will be put on the pill and they will then start matching you with a recipient, i have just gone through that stage! I have now been matched and am due to start DR on 15th nov!

The bloods that take the longest to come back are the chromosonal screening, this one can take 3-6weeks.... I was very very very lucky, mine took just over 2 weeks!!!!!

anyway.... good luck with it all hun.... hope it all works well for you

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi LeicesterLou, Bourne Hall near Cambridge, what about you? All this waiting is certainly teaching me patience! 

Ann Marie, its the chromosonal screens I have just had done and they said to expect a wait of around 4 weeks! Thanks for your reply, I shall wait to hear from my clinic and at least now know what to expect! Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Laura

Thanks hun, good luck to you too   

I would suggest that you call your clinic every couple of days from around the 3 week mark, that way theres no way they can 'forget' about you, it also means you can get the ball rolling asap.

Also will you be starting your cycle this year?  my clinic has a cut off date for cycles over xmas, if your hoping to start this side of xmas then call your clinic just to check the cut off dates hun.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Sound like a good idea, I always feel like I am hassling them though when I call, but guess its only fair to want to know the results ASAP. The way its going, allowing a month for these results to come back, which will obviously be early December and then having to wait to be matched (not sure how long this normally takes??) I am guessing it will be early next year really? Which I honestly don't mind, although it would be nice to get going at least it will be a new year new start and hopefully 2008 will be our year! xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

also heres a link to the egg share chat board, you might like to post on there too hun as theres lots of us at different stages in egg share.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101331.0;topicseen

Ann Marie xxx


----------

